

The Entrepreneur’s Guide to Coffee Shop Etiquette - suneliot
http://mashable.com/2011/07/13/coffee-shop-etiquette/

======
ultrasaurus
"one drink per 2-3 hours seems to be the sweet spot." "If you can sit around
our shop for eight hours and not be tempted to drink or eat anything, we’re
probably not doing it right," Kasperowicz adds.

I'm surprised how coffee-shop-office-friendly the article slants, with half
the authors working in coffee shops. "Don’t bring your own food" is pretty
basic etiquette.

------
smashing
Let's see what the barista will say if you ask them about etiquette. "Buy
something." Thank you. That's enlightening.

As a side note, I still don't know what a "social media manager" is. When my
ears hear those words, my mind hears "online marketer". Are people who post to
"Show HN" performing social media management?

